# pier gaff



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

can you rent a pier gaff at pensacola beach pier??? if so how much for it???

Thanks!


----------



## whiskersticker (Jun 27, 2009)

no they rent no gaffs or nets


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

It's usually not a problem getting a fish gaffed on the pier. Somebody usually has one out there, but sure as I tell you this nobody will have one.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been there and was the only one on the end that had one...and I'm from the north...and always glad to help....same thing with the net,have netted several undersized cobia to be released!!I like to come prepaired and not rely on others...except maybe to use my gear...although I have done it by myself too...:banghead....at least netted pomps....and have gaffed kings to....I have a small gaff & line holderthat can be worn on my belt(the regulars liked it on Dan Russel pier)....and works pretty good for the smaller legal sizekings.:letsdrink


----------

